# Installers in Austin, RR, Killeen TX area.



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

Any installers in the Austin, Round Rock or Killeen area wanna make a few bucks? 

All i need is some tweets mounted in the "A" pillars and maybe a beauty panel or 2 cut out. 

I hurt my shoulder and back and cant finish this stuff like i want until im all healed up.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Jboogie said:


> Any installers in the Austin, Round Rock or Killeen area wanna make a few bucks?
> 
> All i need is some tweets mounted in the "A" pillars and maybe a beauty panel or 2 cut out.
> 
> I hurt my shoulder and back and cant finish this stuff like i want until im all healed up.


Check out se7en's cts-v build log. He had his system done by a shop in your area and I've personally heard and seen the car in action. It sounds phenomenal .


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

Ive seen and heard his car also! SWEET!! 

Ive been up to that shop in G-town a few times.. They dont know how to return calls and order stuff i ask for. 3 strikes and your out and im not ever comming back.


----------

